# High Fibre! Grain Free! Protein thats Ez on the tummy?



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello!!

My pup will be 1 next week!
He has been eating Natural Balance Lamb & Rice for a while now, but his stool is soft a lot again, and he has to have his anal gland's emptied regularly. After some tests with the vet, making sure everything was ok, and it was, he said he needs more fibre!!

I am trying to find a dog food that is ez on the stomach, HIGH in Fibre 4.0% or more - and grain free! I am weary about using chicken and fish. His stomach doesn't take a lot of foods very well.... (chicken, liver)

Lamb has been good with him, but I feel grain free is the way to be. I could add fibre seperatly with veggies, but if there is a dog food like this, (grain free + High fibre + protein thats ez on the tummy) please do share!! :laugh:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's a good site where you can quickly view a lot of grain-free foods and their analysis on one page:

The Dog Food Project - Grain Free Dog Foods

Looks like Canine Caviar Venison and Split Pea would fit it with your requirements as well as Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Isn't fiber going to make his stools even softer?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Angelina03 said:


> Isn't fiber going to make his stools even softer?


If your goal is to firm up the stools you want soluble fiber. If your goal is to make them softer you want insoluble fiber.

Good sourced of soluble fiber include oatmeal, oat cereal, lentils, oat bran, strawberries, nuts, flaxseeds, beans, dried peas, and psyllium.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Angelina03 said:


> Isn't fiber going to make his stools even softer?


The additional fiber should absorb some of the excess moisture in the stools.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Some of the California Natural grain free formulas or Innova Prime grain free formulas fit your requirements.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Look at the natural balance synergy formula. Make sure its ok for pups, its made for what your looking for I believe.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

kr16 said:


> Look at the natural balance synergy formula. Make sure its ok for pups, its made for what your looking for I believe.


Nope. The OP is looking for a grain free kibble that isn't chicken based. The Synergy kibble is a chicken and rice kibble. So not grain free and it has chicken.


----------

